# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Parazoanthus gracilis

## Gil Miguel

_
Parazoanthus Gracilis_

Cor: Amarelo, castanho

Dieta: Variada

AGressividade: média / Alta  

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Média a alta

Corrente: média

Notas Gerais: Muita atenção á manipulação deste tipo de corais, já que contem uma toxina muito potente, que pode causar graves problemas de saúde.Propagam-se facilmente.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Amarelo, castanho

Dieta: Variada

AGressividade: média / Alta  

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Média a alta

Corrente: média

Notas Gerais: Muita atenção á manipulação deste tipo de corais, já que contem uma toxina muito potente, que pode causar graves problemas de saúde.Propagam-se facilmente.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------


## Luis Marçal

A minha contribuição...

----------


## Manuel Carvalho

Boas Gil





> Notas Gerais: Muita atenção á manipulação deste tipo de corais, já que contem uma toxina muito potente, que pode causar graves problemas de saúde.


O que é que queres dizer exactamente com, esta frase, que tipo de problemas de saúde pode causar, é sempre bom saber com o que podemos contar.

Achas que não se deve pegar nele com as mãos nuas?

Um  Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Manuel

Tudo o que seja Zoanthus, Parazoanthus,Acrozoanthus, Palythoas e Protopalythoas possuem uma Toxina muito potente, que entrando na nossa circulação sanguinea, pode ser mortal.Podemos ser contaminados, bastando para isso ter um corte na mão, ou saltar o veneno para os olhos etc.

Para manipular este tipo de corais, deve-se usar sempre luvas. Aliás, sempre que metemos as mãos no aquario deveriamos ter luvas.
Eu pessoalmente já apanhei 2 conjuntivites e algumas feridas que demoraram mais de um mês a sarar, resultantes da manipulação de outros corais.
Mas com os zoantideos, Muita atenção!

----------


## Manuel Carvalho

Boas Gil

Mais uma vez Obrigado pela resposta.

Em relação a essa informação, é novidade para mim, e ainda bem que avisas, pois tenho um Parazoanthus, e tentei fazer algumas pesquisas na Net, mas não encontrei nenhum aviso sobre essa Toxina.

Nem quem me vendeu teve o cuidado de avisar.
Se calhar partem do principio que todos sabem, o que pode não ser verdade.

Por isso acho de facto muito útil este tipo de Foruns.

Um Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Em relação a essa informação, é novidade para mim, e ainda bem que avisas, pois tenho um Parazoanthus, e tentei fazer algumas pesquisas na Net, mas não encontrei nenhum aviso sobre essa Toxina.


Podes pesquisar por nomes como:
- Zoanthidea
- Zoantharia
- Zoanthids 
- Toxic zoanthidea, zoantharia ou zoanthids
- Palytoxin

----------


## Matias Gomes

Manuel quando montei meu reef precisei escovar as rvs que estavam cheias de zoanthus, cortei a mão em alguns lugares e tb me espirrou nos olhos, tive que ir no hospital tomar injeção ant-alergica, minha mãos ficaram inchadas quase não podendo fecha-las e meus olhos bem irritados e ardendo muito.

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Palytoxin* 



> Os extractos em bruto de etanol da _Palythoa tóxica_, demonstraram ser tão tóxicos que foi difícil determinar um LD50 preciso. Mais recentemente, a toxicidade foi determinada ser entre 50-100 ng/Kg (NT: ng = nanograma = 10-6 = 1 milionésimo de grama) nos ratos. O composto é um vaso constritor muito forte; *nos cães, provoca a morte em 5 minutos a 60 ng/Kg*. Por extrapolação, *uma dose tóxica num humano seria de cerca de 4 microgramas. É a substância orgânica mais tóxica conhecida*.




http://www.cbwinfo.com/Biological/Toxins/Palytoxin.html

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola meus amigos 
agora nao tenho fotos mas os meus estavam mto bonitos e de repente fecharam e estao a ficar amarelo escuro o que acham que pode ser?

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Os meus até já vão nos vidros de tráz

----------


## Matias Gomes

essa é a muda que ganhei de um amigo



hoje depois de 4 meses tenho uma colonia de mais de 500 polipos, é linda.
Já passei mudas dela para alguns amigos.

----------


## Carlos Conde

> ola meus amigos 
> agora nao tenho fotos mas os meus estavam mto bonitos e de repente fecharam e estao a ficar amarelo escuro o que acham que pode ser?


Victor

Os meus tiveram uma faze, como os teus, depois já não sei
o que alterei no aquario, ouve uma diferença invulgar.  :SbSourire2:  
Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que foi desde que retirei as
biobals e construi um refugio.
Começaram a ficar bonitos alguns têm 4 cm de altura.
E já se espalharam por várias pedras do aquario.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

entao e para quando umas mudas disso?
e que ando a procura e nao consigo arranjar.

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

á pouco tempo vi aqui um membro a vender uma rocha.

Vou ver se tenho alguma rocha pequena só com amarelos .

Depois ponho o anuncio.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao tem que ser obrigatoriamente só amarelos :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Gil eu também queria saber preços das fag's disso amarelo.amigo César estou a ver que te esqueceste-te de mim será estou aguardar :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------

